# my DIY prom bag..cute or cheesy??



## xmrsvindieselx (Jun 19, 2006)

So I found a plain black purse in Target for a dollar..and decided I'd make one myself..well decorate it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Does it look too cheesy? or is it good for prom..my dress is black/silver..so it matches
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















thats the flower I put on it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




let me know what you all think!!


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Jun 19, 2006)

to be honest, the flower doesn't do much for me. maybe if it was a different one. but otherwise i think you did a great job and it's def. prom worthy!


----------



## inlucesco (Jun 19, 2006)

I really like it and I think it's cool that you're taking something unique with you.  Use it!!


----------



## xmrsvindieselx (Jun 19, 2006)

Thanks so much !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I wasnt sure what to put in place of the flower..and the flower is actually sivler..I dont know why it looks white...so it kind of looks better( i think) in person..


----------



## juniperstar (Jun 20, 2006)

that's so cute and unique.


----------



## xmrsvindieselx (Jun 20, 2006)

I wasnt sure if it looks too "diy" ( if that makes sense) but I think Im going to use it


----------



## here_is_gone_88 (Jun 20, 2006)

It's cute and I actually don't dislike the flower.


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Jun 20, 2006)

yeah, it does look white in the pic, but if it's silver in person then great! i think you did an awesome job and def. take it with you!


----------



## xmrsvindieselx (Jun 20, 2006)

thanks soo much sweetie!!! im actually happy to take it now


----------



## Jaim (Jun 21, 2006)

I think it's cute!


----------



## xmrsvindieselx (Jun 22, 2006)

thanks!!


----------



## SimplyStunning (Jun 30, 2006)

I like it!  It's one of a kind so you should definately take it to prom with you!  hope you have a great time!


----------



## misery1001 (Jul 3, 2006)

I really love your flower, it is so cute!!  Makes the bag stands out more!


----------

